

Comcast Is Threatening to Cut Off Customers Who Use Tor - weef
http://www.businessinsider.com/comcast-threatens-to-cut-off-tor-users-2014-9

======
veidr
TL;DR: Comcast isn't threatening to cut off customers who use Tor.

"We have no policy against Tor, or any other browser or software. Customers
are free to use their Xfinity Internet service to visit any website, use any
app, and so forth," said Comcast.

------
kstenerud
The actual title is "Comcast Denies It Will Cut Off Customers Who Use Tor, The
Web Browser For Criminals"

The only organization that is moving against Tor is Business Insider, putting
"The Web Browser for Criminals" in an otherwise non-story.

